
Taiwan flag emoji disappears from latest Apple iPhone keyboard - Red_Tarsius
https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/10/05/taiwan-flag-emoji-disappears-latest-apple-iphone-keyboard/
======
JohnJamesRambo
This isn’t the reality distortion field I want to live in.

Tibet exists, Taiwan exists. This is so silly.

------
lilyball
> _Meanwhile, an app showing the location of Hong Kong police deployments has
> been barred from the Apple app store._

This is a very weird addition to this article, given that the app was rejected
by app review, not banned (it wasn't on the app store in the first place), and
was already approved before this article's publication date.

~~~
ackbar03
It's not weird once you realize the hongkong free press is an extremely biased
anti-beijing publication

~~~
throwaway1997
It's pro-human rights and socially liberal. I guess there is a lot of
intersection because Beijing systematically oppresses people but the bias
isn't explicitly anti-Beijing

~~~
wendyshu
I don't think it's unreasonable to say it has a anti-Beijing bias.

------
dzhiurgis
TSMC and Foxcon are Taiwanese. Hard to believe this would happen. If it’s true
- shame on Apple.

~~~
t0ughcritic
Chinese money talks

------
whoevercares
Even as a native mainlander who sometimes being identified as a paid
propagandist, I don’t understand why and I didn’t receive any information from
my upstream contact

~~~
noah-kun
China likely trying to ease the transition.

~~~
jobigoud
The transition? Are you mixing up Taiwan and Hong Kong?

------
doener
"I’ve validated it with the iOS 13.2 Beta, and it's official: Apple really did
remove the Taiwan flag emoji 🇹🇼 from iOS for users with their region set to
Hong Kong or Mainland China. This change appeared in 13.1.2"

[https://twitter.com/_danielsinclair/status/11806036739671531...](https://twitter.com/_danielsinclair/status/1180603673967153153?s=21)

------
jchiu1106
It's the Republic of China flag. It represents the whole of China.

------
wendyshu
Oh for Pete's sake, what next.

------
noah-kun
Taiwan and Tibet are part of China, but has a deal to keep the governments
mostly separate until a certain date. China has made some efforts to make the
changes gradual. There has been some resistance to the changes, but they are
largely exaggerated or directed and paid for by the West. The U.S. official
behind the murderous Contras in South America now heads a program that's paid
at least $29 million to HK terrorists. Having read the CIA documents that
instructed the contras to destabilize and overthrow South American states, I
have no doubt there is effectively anti-China Contras/terrorists receiving the
same or similar instructions and training. China is using it's power to
dramatically improve parts of the world that the US has become dependant on
exploiting. The West is very interested in creating a barrier between China
and the Pacific to limit it's access to trade with the Americas and elsewhere.
Thankfully China has many contingency plans for this and Trump's off-putting
style of diplomatic relations may lose the US from friends. A better world
could emerge with China's leadership, but HK, Taiwan and elsewhere may suffer
attacks on civilians from US-backed thugs, and of course damage to
infrastructure designed to hurt their economies. America's track record in
this has not been great, and I doubt their strategy against China is fought
with even more short-comings.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
> Taiwan <snip>, but has a deal to keep the governments mostly separate until
> a certain date.

I only dabble, occasionally, in reading things on the internet related to ROC
(Taiwan) and PRC (China), but I've not come across anything supporting the
idea there is a _certain date_ for reunification, or that reunification is
certain.

~~~
throwaway1997
There isn't. GP is confusing Taiwan and Tibet for Hong Kong/Macau. TW and
Tibet are territories claimed by China whereas HK and Macau are indisputably
Chinese cities but under a special arrangement which theoretically should give
them more autonomy.

